# Удаление грыжи. Поделимся опытом?



## tiviset (17 Май 2006)

*Опять о грыже L5-s1 (в продолжение звонка из Новороссийска)*



			
				Helen написал(а):
			
		

> Еще хочу посоветовать пообщаться на нашем форуме с теми, кому операция была проведена (одному пациенту – в короткий срок после травмы), возможно, они откликнутся.


 Для начала - Большое Спасибо за ответ. 
Прошу всех, кто читает данный форум и *у кого есть непосредственный опыт "операции по удалению грыжи"* (личный или друзей/знакомых) - откликнуться.

 Хочется собрать информацию не только из источников, которые лечат, но и от пациентов, которые уже через это прошли.

Заранее - всем спасибо. Жду ответов.


----------



## atlantida (9 Июл 2006)

Мужу (40лет) поставили диагноз межпозвоночная грыжа. Сильные боли в пояснице с отдачей в правую ногу через ягодицу. С декабря 2005 года. Много таблеток, уколов и мануальная терапия ничего не дали.

В клинике МераМед предлагают восстановление позвоночника без операции за 1 час. Laserdisk стимулирует рост клеток хрящевой ткани, восстанавливает и укрепляет позвоночник, избавляет от остеохондроза и межпозвонковых грыж за одну процедуру. 

Но как-то не верится. Кто-нибудь, что-нибудь слышал об этом?


----------



## Admin (9 Июл 2006)

Ваше сообщение пернесено в раздел https://www.medhouse.ru/forum9/thread297.html


----------



## Софья (13 Июл 2006)

У моей мамы тоже межпозвоночная грыжа и я за нее очень беспокоюсь. Рассматривали разные способы лечения, но все как-то страшно, потому что толком никакой информации-то и нет. 

Операцию делать останавливает страх остаться инвалидом, да и к тому же методы удаления грыжи очень разные, к какому лучше обратиться??? И вообще, стоит ли удалять грыжу или ее можно вылечить какими-то другими способами??? 

Или, может быть, есть действительно хорошая клиника, в которую можно обратиться без страха, что перед тобой сидит действительно врач-профессионал, а не непонятные люди? 

Буду весьма признательна за любую информацию, советы или адреса!


----------



## Анатолий (13 Июл 2006)

Здравствуйте , Софья!
Опишите поподробнее, возраст  Вашей Мамы, какие обследования проводились,
точный диагноз, какое состояние  и какие  боли. Какое проводилось лечение. 
Больше информации , чтобы мы смогли дать Вам корректный совет , ответ.


----------



## Helen (13 Июл 2006)

Показания к операции определяются не фактом наличия самой грыжи, а только состоянием, вызываемым ею. И, поверьте, к операции прибегают немногие, а по данным статистики – лишь 8-10%. 

Поэтому согласна с Анатолием, напишите полностью все жалобы и симптомы, и, если Вы были у невролога, неврологический статус больной, который описывается в амбулаторной карте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2006)

Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям.
Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению. Присутствуют ли эти показания у Вас, решать Вам и вашему врачу, котрый проводил консервативное лечение.

По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
- парезы и параличи сфинктеров прямой кишки и мочевого пузыря;
- выраженность и упорство корешковой боли, и отсутствие тенденции к их исчезновению в течение 2-х недель консервативного лечения, особенно при размере грыжевого выпячивания свыше 7 мм, тем более с секвестрацией; 
- неэффективность консервативного лечения в течение 3-х месяцев и более (неэффективность определяется, сохранением болевого синдрома и невозможностью возврата к обычной работе);
- паралич и нарастающий парез конечности;
- существенное снижение качества жизни (например 2-3 обострения в год со стационарным лечением и длительной реабилитацией).

В остальных случаях рекомендовано комбинированное консервативное лечение с применением современных лекарственных препаратов и методик. (смотри  "Статьи о позвоночнике" - "Направления и методы лечения..."

Западный опыт указывает на то, что количество оперативных вмешательств в ближайшее время будет расти. Уже сейчас, применение щадящих микрохирургических  и эндоскопических операций значительно расширило показания к оперативному вмешательству. Даже само наличие признаков компрессии корешка по результатам томографического исследования (конечно, в сочетании с соответствующей клинической картиной и недостаточно успешным консервативным лечением) на сегодняшний день является относительным показанием к применению оперативного вмешательства ради улучшения "качества жизни". 

Правда там есть социальный пакет при неудачных операциях,  у нас его нет, поэтому и идут на операцию, когда уже стали инвалидами от болезни и не боятся стать больными от операции, что очень не правильно. Думаю. что расширение возможностей Обязательного Медицинского Страхования (не придется платить за операцию) , на которые мы с вами будем надеяться, будет ее одним фактором облегчения доступа пациентов к операции. 

По результатам работы Добровольного МС, оперативное вмешательство и послеоперационное восстановление уже сейчас обходиться государству и пациенту дешевле, чем организация комплексного лечения и реабилитации (в одной большой московской клинике 1 в/м укол Дискус-композитума стоит 1000 руб).

Не надо боятся операции, если к ней есть показания, надо бояться попасть без показаний (что очень редко) или попасть на операцию поздно (что бывает очень часто)!


----------



## Maria (25 Окт 2006)

Здравствуйте всем

У меня такой вопрос: есть ли шанс безоперационного лечения грыжи диска 11 мм? Уже есть направление на операцию в 67 больницу, и обещают металлическую подпорку за 1000$. Какие операционные  методы применяют в 67 больнице?


----------



## КириК (20 Ноя 2006)

Мне 17 лет, мой диагноз: Снижена высота межпозвонкового диска L5-S1, а так же интенсивность MP-сигнала в T2-режиме. Пульпозное ядро плохо дифференцируется. Задний контур диска L5-S1 локально выступает кзади в спинномозговой канал и влево на 6мм, в небольшой степени локально деформируется дуральный мешок. 
Спинной мозг на уровне исследования расположен обычно, контуры его ровные, МР – структура однородная. Участков с патологически изменённым МР – сигналом в телах позвонков не выявлено. Высота тел позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков на остальном протяжении обычная. Костно-деструктивных изменений не определяется. Других изменений не выявлено.

Моему отцу 42 года, у него была тоже грыжа 7-8мм ему сделали операцию. Удачно. Но мне они боятся делать, да и доктора не советует. Возможно ли избавиться от грыжи без хирургического вмешательства. Если нет, то не могли бы вы сказать, недавно я по телевизору видел как в Санкт - Петербурге делали операцию по удалению такой же грыжи. Проводилась она под местным наркогзом. У пациента был сделан маленькое отверстие и при помощи лазера вырезана грыжа. Возможно ли это? Эффективно? И каково цена такой операции. Буду благодарен если вы ответите. Спасибо


----------



## Helen (20 Ноя 2006)

Одно только наличие грыжи не является показанием к оперативному лечению, а показанием являются состояния, вызываемые этой грыжей (кстати, Вы ничего не написали о своем состоянии). Прочитайте внимательно предыдущее сообщение доктора Ступина, где описываются показания к операции, а также в разделе реабилитация - советы для людей, имеющих грыжи дисков. И, главное, - удаление грыжи далеко не всегда дает возможность распрощаться с проблемой, отнеситесь очень внимательно и глубоко к дальнейшей  лечебной тактике.


----------



## КириК (20 Ноя 2006)

У меня чувствуется натяжение слева при длительном сидении. Походка изменилась, т.к. переносить левую ногу свободно не могу. Иногда утром нога болит и вообще боль идёт в ногу, и немного выше поясницы один очаг который болит при поворотах, лёгких наклонах. 

Так же у меня сколиоз без 1 градуса 2ая степень + грыжа, вместе дают очень плачевный результат – искривление. Был на приёмах манульщиков, ломали. Становилось легче. Но это временно. Стационарно проходил лечение в больнице. Выписался если не с ухудшением, то явно не с улучшением. Проходил лазеротерапию, токи.


----------



## Helen (21 Ноя 2006)

А как давно появилась эта проблема? И с чем Вы сами связываете ее появление?

Учитывая симптомы, перечисленные Вами, а именно стабильность симптомов и отсутствие тенденции к их уменьшению, Вам следует пройти консультацию в институте нейрохирургии (насколько я поняла, Вы проживаете в Санкт-Петербурге).

Хотя, возможно, Вами не были использованы наиболее эффективные методы мануальной терапии и др., но, думаю, консультация нейрохирурга в Вашем случае нужна.

Я думаю, другие специалисты нашего форума предложат свои рекомендации по дальнейшей тактике лечения.


PS - CPb
Федеральное государственное учреждение "Российский научно-исследовательский нейрохирургический институт им. профессора А.Л.Поленова Федерального агентства по здравоохранению и социальному развитию", г. Санкт-Петербург, Маяковского, 12.


----------



## КириК (21 Ноя 2006)

К сожалению, я живу в Беларуси. Проблема появилась год назад, минус 4 месяца. Связано либо с ударом, либо с прыжками. Т.к. сразу боли не было, она появилась со временем. 

Ухудшений сильных у меня не наболюдается, по сравнению с послебольничным состоянием оно лучше. Но это так же зависит от образа жизни. Сейчас учебный год и я сижу часто и много, а мне врачи не советывали этого делать. А летом я мог свободно посещать бассейн, висеть на турниках и т.д.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2006)

Но ведь для того чтобы заниматься, необходимо только 2 кв.м. Подумайте о йоговских упражнениях. У желтой расы спина болит тысячи лет, и они придумали йогу, ушу, а не тренажеры.

Да и тренажеры были придуманы для сжигания каллорий, а не для оздоровления спины (а аэробику придумали для для того же, но только для женщин).


----------



## Tzampika (23 Ноя 2006)

Санкт-Петербург
В 2004 г. в 19 лет у меня нашли 3 грыжи (5 мм, 7 мм, и 10 мм - L6/S1). 
Началось всё с неприятного ощущения в кресцовом отделе позвоночника и под коленом. Сделали рентген.   Дигноз был - радикулит! (в 19 лет) 
Было назначено лечение в районной поликлинике. Результат - ухудшение состояния: постоянная боль в пояснице, ягодице, онемение задней поверхности бедра, колено не выпрямлялось, икру сводило, в пятке (в ахиле) пропала чувствительность, на ногу было не наступить. Врачи в поликлинике не поверили, что мне действительно плохо - угрожали больницей и уколами. Только через 5 месяцев с момента первого обращения меня отправили на МРТ по моему настоянию и предположениею, что это может быть грыжа... 

Потом были консультации с нейрохирургами из 5 больниц. 3 врача - сказали , что надо делать операцию. Операцию сделали во второй городской больнице. Удалили только одну грыжу 10 мм. В целом, успешно. Сразу почувствовала облегчение в ноге.   
Спасибо троим:  С.А.Т., И.А.Б. и маме! 

Об операции: делали под общим наркозом, 3 часа, шрам около 4-5 см, на след. день снимают дренаж, одевают корсет и ставят на ноги. 2 месяца нельзя сидеть (можно стоять и ходить в корсете).  Через 10-14 дней выписывают на поликлинику. 2 месяца -дома. Потом необходима реабилитация (комплексно(!): массаж, ЛФК, физиотерапия, бассейн, иголки и т.п.) - прошла ее в реабилитационном центре (около 2,5 месяцев).   
Предлагали оформить инвалидность - отказалась.  

Сейчас мне 23 года. 
Что меня беспокоит? (отекают ноги летом)...это такая фигня по сравнению с тем, что было! 

Параллельно с реабилитацией прошла кучу обследований в различных профильных мед.центрах в поисках причины, нашли кучу болячек, а в целом, - анамальное развитие позвоночника.  
L6/S1 - да, я не ошиблась, у меня их 6!!! Об этом мне сообщил лечащий врач в больнице.  Интересно, вот в пол-ке 6-й позвонок не видели на рентгеновском снимке? Вопросов в голове не возникло?! Это при том, что норма 5! 

Сейчас в дек.2006 собираюсь в Старую Руссу на реабилитацию!


Что изменилось в поликлинике с нац.проектом "Здоровье"???
Ничего!!! Как было не попасть к невропатологу 2,5 года назад (сразу после выписки из больницы), так и сейчас регистратура наотрез отказывается выписать талон, это при том, что я на учете у невропатолага и не каждый второй после операции!!! Хамство! Низкий уровень профессионализма так и остался - это при увеличении зарплат и закупке нового оборудования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2006)

1. Страшно.
2. Слава Богу и докторам.
3. Правы.
4. Стыдно.


----------



## КириК (24 Ноя 2006)

У меня главный вопрос. Нужна ли мне операция? Есть 100% гарантия с моим диагнозом что при помощи ЛФК черезг года, 2, что у меня всё пройдёт само, без операци? Если да, если не сложно то можете подсказать какие упражнения делать. Зарание спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2006)

КириК написал(а):
			
		

> У меня главный вопрос. Нужна ли мне операция? Есть 100% гарантия с моим диагнозом что при помощи ЛФК черезг года, 2, что у меня всё пройдёт само, без операци? Если да, если не сложно, то можете подсказать, какие упражнения делать. Зарание спасибо за ответ.



1. 100 % гарантии - конечно нет.
Пройдет ли все само - возможно. Время лечи всё, но врачи быстрее.

2. Вы перечислили свои проблемы, перечислили то, что делали иногда летом. Но Вы не перечислили, что и как Вы делаете для того чтобы спна не болела.

Посмотрите на моём сайте и на этом сайте, статьи и советы, но учтите, что совет врача это не догма, а руководство к действию. Не впервый раз призываю посетителей форума сотавить для себя программу жизни с поблемой позвоночника, программу на каждый день и на неделю и т.д. Приложите усилия к своему выздоровлению.

Программа дня:
1. Встал утром, потянулся специальным образом (опишите как?).
2. Поднялся с постели специальным образом (опишите как? С лечебной растяжкой или с минимальной травматизацией).
3. Спал на покрытии и подушке с функцией лечебного вытяжения.
4. Сделал упражнения (какие?)
и т.д.


Вы составляете программу, а врачи, думаю согласятся её поправить и подсказать.


----------



## Ell (28 Ноя 2006)

10 лет назад(январь 97) была операция по поводу грыжи L5-S1.Последствия описывать не буду,известны-костыли,инвалидность.Потом ничего не беспокоило.В октябре этого года резко стала болеть левая нога.Легла в стационар,т.к. снять боли было невозможно.Естественно,сразу сделала МРТ.Результат ошарашил.Вкратце-изменения L1-S1со снижением высоты и тд.,эрозии замыкательных пластинок тел L1-3,5 за счет мелких грыж.L3-L4 пролябирование диска кзади до 4,5 мм.L4-L5-пролябирование в просвет позв.канала кзади до 6 мм и книзу до 12 мм.L5-S1 пролябирование по дуге большого радиуса кзади и влево до 4 мм.S3 периневральная киста слева до 26х12 мм.А ведь после восстановительного периода никаких проблем не было с позвоночником.Консультировал нейрохирург из Поленова.Честно говоря,отношение его мне не понравилось.Безо всяких объяснений выдал фразу-на операцию и срочно.А что там оперировать?Каждый диск?Не вижу смысла.Ведь по сути,до 1-ой операции такого не было.


----------



## Кузьмич (29 Ноя 2006)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям.
> Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению. Присутствуют ли эти показания у Вас, решать Вам и вашему врачу, котрый проводил консервативное лечение.
> 
> По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
> ...



В 1999 году именно такие показания, какие Вы указываете, чуть не привели меня к необратимым последствиям. Дружный хор ,состоящий из представителей официальной медицины, напевал мне о целесообразности введения различных препаратов, после которых организм не получал облегчения, а находился в заторможенном состоянии. Во рту после такого "лечения" несколько лет ощущался металлический привкус. Возникли проблемы с желудком и печенью.
Затем - приглашение на операционный стол и откровенное признание в том, что вероятность успешного завершения операции очень мала. 
Сегодня, имея большой опыт "лечения", могу заявить: только безграмотный, ленивый, слабый, безвольный человек при заболеваниях позвоночника обращается за помощью к официальной медицине, которая пытается ликвидировать не саму болезнь, а только её симптомы. Положительный эффект моего пребывания в больницах все же есть: на пушечный выстрел не подпускаю к своей спине традиционную медицину.
Сегодня после перенесенных мучений, не работавших ног, подозрения в заболевании раком, потерь сознания от боли я безо всякой операции, отказавшись от всей той отравы, которую медики именуют лекарствами, бегаю, прыгаю, поднимаю тяжести, занимаюсь экстремальными видами туризма.


----------



## Кузьмич (29 Ноя 2006)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям.
> Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению. Присутствуют ли эти показания у Вас, решать Вам и вашему врачу, котрый проводил консервативное лечение.
> 
> По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
> ...



В 1999 году именно такие показания, какие Вы указываете, чуть не привели меня к необратимым последствиям. Дружный хор ,состоящий из представителей официальной медицины, напевал мне о целесообразности введения различных препаратов, после которых организм не получал облегчения, а находился в заторможенном состоянии. Во рту после такого "лечения" несколько лет ощущался металлический привкус. Возникли проблемы с желудком и печенью.
Затем - приглашение на операционный стол и откровенное признание в том, что вероятность успешного завершения операции очень мала. 
Сегодня, имея большой опыт "лечения", могу заявить: только безграмотный, ленивый, слабый, безвольный человек при заболеваниях позвоночника обращается за помощью к официальной медицине, которая пытается ликвидировать не саму болезнь, а только её симптомы. Положительный эффект моего пребывания в больницах все же есть: на пушечный выстрел не подпускаю к своей спине традиционную медицину.
Сегодня после перенесенных мучений, не работавших ног, подозрения в заболевании раком, потерь сознания от боли я безо всякой операции, отказавшись от всей той отравы, которую медики именуют лекарствами, бегаю, прыгаю, поднимаю тяжести, занимаюсь экстремальными видами туризма.


----------



## Ell (29 Ноя 2006)

Кузьмич, 10 лет и я не знала беды.А вот на сегодняшний день не могу отрицать официальную медицину.Вы бы хоть один пример привели как избавиться от резкой боли.А то оптимизм хлещет,а конкретики не видно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2006)

Уважаемый Ell
Десять лет назад Вы заработали себе грыжу диска, наверняка сделали то, что было нельзя (у грузчиков и то есть нормы работы и поднятия тяжести). Медицина Вас спасла (лет 30 назад она не смогла бы сделать этого и Вы бы остались на костылях до конца жизни).
Медицина Вас спасла, а что Вы изменили после этого в своей жизни, какие сделали выводы? Унали ли Вы причину Вашей проблемы и предприняли меры, что бы она не повторилась? А, что явилось причиной обострения в этот раз? Думаю, то же, что и в первый.
Ну а уж если Вас не трогает Ваше здоровье. то почему оно должно трогать ещё кого-то.
Государственную медицину? Извините, но ей платят за то что Вы ходите на работу сейчас, а не за то, что будет потом. И здесь она выполнила свои функции, она сохранила Вас для государства на 10 лет, и думаю после повторной операции ещё поработаете.
Может Вы вините частную медицину? Но ведь её задача, как правило, решить проблемы острой боли (за это ещё согласны платить), ну а, о профилактике за деньги ещё только говорят.
А, вините ли Вы хоть в чём-то себя? Всем кто обращается ко мне, я предлагаю создать программу профилактики. Как вставать? На чем спать? Как правильно наклоняться? Какую зарядку делать? Как двигаться и т. д. Думаю, сделал несколько десятков предложений и никто не захотел вернуться к этому вопросу.
Сейчас у Вас другая задача -острая боль. Исходя из их описания, её будут решать хирурги, и всё будет хорошо. Ну, а тогда и поговорим как жить дальше с этой проблемой и что делать, чтобы всё это не "повтроились".
Надо ли брать пример с Кузмича? Надо! Пример в отношении к своему здоровью и разумным нагрузкам, но думаю, после решения проблемы боли. У меня есть пациент с принципами и энтузиазмом Кузмича, но к сожалению на костылях. Поэтому сделайте всё, что бы на них не оказаться, и часто без медицины здесть не обойтись. Ну а если сил Вашего организма, как у Кузьмича, хватит на выздоровление, то вернитесь к моим словам о заботе о себе самом.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2006)

А давайте в этой теме будем ДЕЛИТСЯ опытом оперативного лечения. Будем выкладывать истории болезни больных кто перенёс ту или иную операцию и каковы результаты этих операций.
Ато получилась не тема о том, каков результат оперативной терапии, а трибуна для лозунгов по типу все врачи "мудаки" один я Наполеон....
Извините за резкость.


----------



## Ell (30 Ноя 2006)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин!Вы увидели обвинения адрес врачей?Уверяю Вас-ошибочно.Цитирую-"А вот на сегодняшний день не могу отрицать официальную медицину".
10 лет назад,думаю,иного выхода не было,кроме операции.Поэтому я на нее и пошла.Уверяю Вас,что и лечебную физкультуру все эти 10 лет делала. И матрас правильный,и тд.И работаю далеко не грузчиком,я,кстати,женщина.
Сейчас острая боль возникла неожиданно  и резко.Легла в стационар и мне ее сняли.А вот рекомендацию нейрохирурга-резать,лечить бесполезно-считаю по крайней мере резкой и необоснованной.
Повторю вопрос-резать что?каждый диск?Но у меня есть опыт-где-то отрезали,пошло выше.Так что операция-не выход.Особенно в настоящее время,когда появились медицинские препараты,которых не было 10 лет назад.Так,что,буду лечить.На операционный стол успею.Да и стоимость операции(64 тыс.руб),согласитесь,не малая.
По поводу Кузьмича-вряд ли соглашусь с его резким отрицанием официальной медицины.
Так что,Доктор,Вы не поняли моих высказываний  С уважением,Ell


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2006)

Мой призыв, не защита врачей, а призыв заниматся собой. Вы много делали, но недостаточно для сохранения полного здоровья (полное здоровье, вещь относительная. Не занимались бы и проблема пришла бы раньше и больше). Я найду в Вашем образе жизни кучу недостатков приведших к повторению боли в спине, другой врач ещё кучу, но чуть поменьше, и т.д. Т.К. Принципы профилактики имеют под собой основание-законы фундаментальных наук (ФИЗИКИ, ХИМИИ, МЕХАННИКИ И БИОЛОГИИ). Правда последняя, а вернее её часть с вязанная с психологией объекта (человек) придает всему процессу элемент нестабильности, но чем больше опорных моментов из других моментов тем меньше это влияние. 
Если болевой синдром купирован, то главная проблема решена. Теперь задача профилактика новых обострений и она больше чем матрас и ЛФК.
Опять призываю составить для себя программу поведения с подробным описание каждого действия.
И контроль за кистой.


----------



## Ell (30 Ноя 2006)

Уважаемый Доктор Ступин,спасибо за совет.Вопрос кисты еще не изучала ибо не было повода.А вот насчет "кучи недостатков" в моем образе жизни...Право,Вы погорячились Каким образом Вы предлагаете составить программу поведения,учитывая мой новый диагноз?Кстати, что Вы думаете о препарате Дона?С уважением.


----------



## Ell (30 Ноя 2006)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):
			
		

> А давайте в этой теме будем ДЕЛИТСЯ опытом оперативного лечения. Будем выкладывать истории болезни больных кто перенёс ту или иную операцию и каковы результаты этих операций.
> ..


Уважаемый Игорь! Я давно уже хочу услышать примеры,когда болезнь не возникла вновь после оперций.Пока что в жизни не встретила ни одного случая.Впрочем,не думаю,что существует подобная статистика.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2006)

Вы счастливый человек ! и молодчина !. У меня половина мужиков стонут, а Вы молодец.
Дона, это БАД, как профилактика, вполне хорошо, как лечение боли, совсем ничего.


----------



## Ell (1 Дек 2006)

Спасибо,Доктор Ступин Я понимаю,что БАД,мне важно сейчас,как-то попробовать остановить процесс.Начала пить сабельник.От острой боли избавилась,курс мильгаммы,трентала,мидокалма пропила.Тепепрь важно не допустить обострения.Так что думаю о методах А стонать-какой смысл?Болезнь можно убить желанием и верой даже,так что я еще повоюю.Главное-найти дельные советы специалистов.


----------



## Tzampika (1 Дек 2006)

Доктор, а что Вы расскажите по поводу Афлутопа для восстановления хрящей??? 
Однажды, мне сказали, что еще не изобрели препарат, который бы смог восстановить хрящевую ткань, а когда изобретут - это будет удостоено Нобелевской премии. 
..Будем жить и бороться!!!


----------



## Ell (1 Дек 2006)

Хороший вопрос.Хочется вообще услышать мнение врачей по поводу хондропротекторов.


----------



## Evgeniy Denisov (1 Дек 2006)

*аппликатор массажер "Дельфин"*

Всем Здрасте. Скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь что-нибудь слышал про Аппликатор массажер "Дельфин"? И действительно ли он помогает при заболевании, межпозвоночная грыжа 11мм?

Всем желаю здоровья!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2006)

Ответ Для Ell.
Все очень правильно. Хочу лишь напомнить, что основной причиной обострения являются механические причины, а не химические. Бойтесь неправильного движения. Неправильного по объему движения или по резкозкости его выполнения.
Живите в ритме вальса.


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2006)

Спасибо, Доктор Постараюсь теперь парить.

Еще вопрос - продолжать ли ходьбу (ходила до обострения км по 4 в день). А по поводу китайских методик (гимнастик) что Вы думаете? С уважением, Ell.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2006)

1. Ходить.
2. У китайцев, почти принцип йоги: медленное доведение движения до максимально возможного объёма. Но не распыляйтесь.

И простите за безграмотность, но что означает Ваша подпись.


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2006)

Спасибо, что Вы подразумеваете под "не распыляйтесь", Доктор? Не хвататься за всё сразу, так?
По поводу подписи - мне казалось "Выше голову", я ошиблась?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2006)

Думаю, это на греческом, на латыни это будет что-то похожее на Levator capitum.
Коллеги, кто-то знает?


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2006)

Доктор Я думаю, что слово "голова" в выражении "выше голову" будет звучать иначе, чем в анатомии. Ибо в данном случае можно ж перевести и как - "держись" или "не падай духом". В общем, Вы поняли суть моих мыслей, надеюсь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2006)

http://www.fmc.uz/main.php?id=latrus


Sursum corda! — выше голову!

Хорошо, что есть интернет.


----------



## Slony (3 Дек 2006)

Добрый день!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли мужу  использовать "Карипазим" при данном результате МРТ?

Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Ширина позвоночного канала 17 мм. Контуры тел позвонков неровные за счет множественных мелких внутрителовых вдавлений. Изменений МР-сигнала от костного мозга не определяется. Межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 значительно снижен по высоте и образует бугристое неоднородное грыжевое выпячивание кзади от 5 до 10 мм с деформацией дурального мешка и компрессией корешка S1 справа. Спинной мозг имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру. Межпозвонковые отверстия не сужены. Суставные концы дугоотросчатых суставов не изменены.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Задняя латеральная правосторонняя свободновыпавшая грыжа диска L5-S1 с диско-дуральным конфликтом - 1-2ст/

Состояние: приступы 2-3 раза в год (последний раз немела нога), отходит 2-3 недели, потом легкие приступы боли в пояснице. 

И еще: у нас дочь 8 месячная, он ее носит на руках, можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2006)

1. Да.
2. Да, можно, но правильно.
3. Как правильно, в полезных советах по поведению.


----------



## КириК (5 Дек 2006)

Начал курс АФЛУТОПА + терафлекс. Результаты положительные. Не волшебные, но облегчение есть.


----------



## Slony (6 Дек 2006)

Доктор! Подскажите, не могу понять, где смотреть советы по поведению?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2006)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Tzampika (1 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин! Так что по поводу хондропротекторов, в том числе и Афлутопа, насколько они эффективны?


----------



## Alex74 (1 Фев 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ответ Для Ell.
> Бойтесь неправильного движения.
> Живите в ритме вальса.



Только сейчас прочитал - сказанно очень точно - можно будет тату для себя сделать (на случай, если спина напоминать перестанет и онемение исчезнет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2007)

Чтобы тату было перед глазами, придется сдетать его на тыле кистей рук.
Лучше наушники с SD и музыку вальса в уши.


----------



## Ell (2 Фев 2007)

*Доктор*, не помогает...Бегаю уже...
Но срабатывает "вальс" в нужный момент, например на льду или когда колесами по выбоине   
А это означает, что тело само научилось двигаться, так что и бегать можно,  в темпе быстрого вальса


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2007)

Всё правильно от щадящего режима переходим к щадяще-тренерующему.
Быстрый вальс - это мазурка, попробуй её послушать.

На колдобинах - сгибать колени


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Фев 2007)

Tzampika написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин! Так что по поводу хондропротекторов, в том числе и Афлутопа, на сколько они эффективны?



Прошу прощения за то  что вмешиваюсь, но думаю эта ссылка даст полный ответ на ваш вопрос ))
http://www.morion.kiev.ua/magazin/Revmatology/archiv/23/383.php


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2007)

Спасибо. Исчерпывающая информация.
Отнесите её и к Алфлутопу.


----------



## Ell (2 Фев 2007)

Раз речь снова зашла о хондропротекторах, то появился вопрос.

Уважаемые *Доктор Ступин* и *Игорь Зинчук* !

Как подобрать дозу? Если начать с совсем маленькой, то, быть может, это бессмысленно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2007)

Постепенное увеличение дозы препарата - один из принципов назначения лекарственной терапии.

И хотя, по прежнему, считаю, что причиной обострения в Вашем случае не является Артра, думаю новый приём надо начинать с половиной дозы.

Индивидуальность никуда не денешь.


----------



## Ell (2 Фев 2007)

То есть по 1 таблетке в день?

Точно Артра, ибо все суставы и кости разламывались. Если бы механика какая-то была, то не болели бы пальцы, руки и тп. И не отпустило б после отмены через 2 дня.

Я так думаю....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> то есть по 1 таблетке в день?
> Точно Артра, ибо все суставы и кости разламывались. Если бы механика какая-то была, то не болели бы пальцы, руки и тп. И не отпустило б после отмены через 2 дня, я так думаю....



По 1/2 таблетке - столько дней, сколько был первый прием, 1 т.-5 дней, 2 т-10 дней,
1 т. - 3 месяца.


----------



## Ell (2 Фев 2007)

ОК, спасибо *Доктор* !
поняла. 5 дней-по 1/2, 5 по 1, 10 по 2 и далее по 1.
Спасибо


----------



## win-zip (4 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте, по поводу хондропротекторов. 
У меня проблемы с позвоночником, мне и вспомнилось выссказывание моего врача нервопатолога. Она сказала  примерно так, "а вы скажите чтобы этим  хондропротекторам, чтобы они направились в ваше  проблемное место". Тем не менее у меня мама страдает остеоартрозом коленных суставов, врачи сказали, что только замена на исскуственные сможет помочь делу. Потом посоветовали пить терафлекс  и форкал. Ее терпению, можно позавидовать, пила 3 года подряд, строго по схеме. 
Сделала недавно снимки, они заметно улучшились, боли почти ушли, ходить стала намного лучше.По ее словам перестали давить шипы в коленных суставах, если бы не личилась, уже не ходила бы.

Вопрос к Доктору Ступину. Что Вы думаете по по воду выссказывания моего врача. Очень интересно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2008)

win-zip написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, по поводу хондропротекторов.
> У меня проблемы с позвоночником, мне и вспомнилось выссказывание моего врача нервопатолога. Она сказала примерно так, "а вы скажите чтобы этим хондропротекторам, чтобы они направились в ваше проблемное место". Тем не менее у меня мама страдает остеоартрозом коленных суставов, врачи сказали, что только замена на исскуственные сможет помочь делу. Потом посоветовали пить терафлекс и форкал. Ее терпению, можно позавидовать, пила 3 года подряд, строго по схеме.
> Сделала недавно снимки, они заметно улучшились, боли почти ушли, ходить стала намного лучше.По ее словам перестали давить шипы в коленных суставах, если бы не личилась, уже не ходила бы.
> 
> Вопрос к Доктору Ступину. Что Вы думаете по по воду выссказывания моего врача. Очень интересно.


 
Трудно, что-то ответить, вопрос об эффективности хопндропротекторов ещё открыт и признается не всеми специалистами.
Может именно это и имела ввиду врач-если верить, то помогает гораздо лучше.


----------

